# Moxidectin Dosage in Water



## scotthorn (Nov 3, 2010)

In the book, The Flying Vet’s Pigeon Health Management, by Dr. Collin Walker, on page 300 for “Moxidectin”, it says, “Usual strength available is 2mg/ml and the dose rate is 5ml to 1 litre of water. I have obtained a sheep drench called Cydectin which contains 1mg of moxidectin per ml. Doing the math I would use 10 ml to 1 litre of water, and use 40ml to a gallon of water. It just seems that 40ml is a lot of product to put in a gallon of water. Are my calculations correct? 

The reason I am concerned is because I have been previously using the sheep drench ivermectin 0.08% solution to worm my birds. Instructions were to use 8cc/gallon of water.

The ivermectin is a 0.08% solution while the Cydectin is a 0.1% solution. There is a huge difference between 40ml and 8ml. I want to use the moxidectin to worm for roundworms because I have been informed that Ivomec (ivermectin) is missing the roundworms. Maybe because the dosage was wrong. Something seems amiss in my mind. Any help, comments, insight would be much appreciated. Also, your experiences in using moxidectin would be most helpful.

Thanking you in advance!!!!!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Scott,

I use moxydectin and it comes mixed up very weak , which is really annoying isn't it? It seems to bevery safe and effective for round worms though. I also use it topically.

40ml per gallon sounds about right, if you are going on 1 gallon= 3. 8 liters

Your pigeons need 0.3 ml of the moxydectin solution per 30mls of water.


----------



## scotthorn (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Bella,

So you also get yours in the 0.1% (1mg/ml) strength? So, I will use 38ml to a gallon of water. 

I want to thank you for your reply, it is good to hear from someone that has also used the moxidectin. I am very concerned to ever use something new on the birds. Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Scott, Thankyou, its my pleasure to help.I believe that John D, the site adminstrater, also uses Moxydectin. So far my experiences have been all good.


----------

